# Swagelok metering valve SS-SM2-S2-A



## farrenator (Dec 21, 2008)

From what I can gather this is a pretty good valve for pressurized CO2 tanks. CAVEAT: I am brand new to CO2, have not set up a system yet but from my limited research it looks like it is a good valve. I just bought this valve from Ebay for $30 (has not arrived yet) and it looks like the auction is back up again. Take a look at the specs and if you agree, search Ebay for "Swagelok Right Angle Metering Valve" and it should come up. I am in no way endorsing the seller, I have no relationship with the seller and I can't vouch for the quality of the valve. Caveat Emptor, do your own research. With all that out of the way, here are the specs.

Specs for S series metering valves are on page 4 of the following: http://swagelok.com/downloads/webcatalogs/EN/MS-01-142.pdf

Maximum Flow-0.004 Cv

Pressure Drop to Atmsphere psi (bar) Air Flow std ft3/min (std L/min) Water Flow US gal/min (L/min)
10 (0.68) 0.04 (1.1) 0.01 (0.03)
50 (3.4) 0.10 (2.8) 0.02 (0.07)
100 (6.8) 0.20 (5.6) 0.04 (0.15)

Working pressure psig (bar)
2000 (137)

Orifice inches (mm)
0.032 (0.81)

Shutoff Service
No

Stem taper (included angle)
1°


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Many people like the "S" series Swagelok low pressure, low flow metering valves. Yours is 1/8 in. MNPT x 1/8 in. Swagelok Tube Fitting. This means that it is threaded on one end and uses a tube fitting on the other. The 1/8" is the OD of the tubing that can be used. The 1/8" MNPT other end is fine.

SS-SM2-S2-A: http://swagelok.com/search/find_products_home.aspx?part=SS-SM2-S2-A&item=

(you have the stainless steel valve and Swagelok's picture shows a brass valve)









You may want to use an adapter on the tubing fitting end so that it will have 1/8" MNPT like the other end of the valve. This is the best way to go.

SS-2-TA-1-2: http://swagelok.com/search/find_pro...1-2&item=20b6dcb5-5a04-42f1-9df7-a5d3fd3672c3

Stainless Steel Swagelok Tube Fitting, Male Tube Adapter, 1/8 in. Tube OD x 1/8 in. Male NPT


----------



## farrenator (Dec 21, 2008)

I jumped on this valve after reading some of your older posts when I was doing research on what to get. Thanks! I got the valve in last week and it looks as advertised. I think I got a great deal for $35 shipped.

I actually ordered the parts yesterday from my local-ish Swagelok supplier and I am expecting them in the mail. I drew up a little diagram of the parts I ordered which I will post here and in another thread. This should make life easier for those looking for a quality valve but are put off by the fact that both ends are not pipe thread. Thanks again. See below:


----------

